
Reading offline in batch mode - lelf
http://blog.garage-coding.com/2015/12/12/offline-reading-setup.html
======
crazoter
One of my friends use Pocket
([https://getpocket.com/](https://getpocket.com/)) for this purpose. Firefox
actually has Pocket built into the browser, which actually makes it rather
convenient. I'm not sure if they have a note-taking/summary feature, though.

I've never really used it because by the time I had found out about it, I had
already built something similar in the form of a webapp using Parse.

------
rzzzt
I recommend taking a look at XMLStarlet [1] (mentioned in the article as a
dependency of the author's Bash library) -- it is a nice tool for manipulating
XML content from the command line.

[1]
[http://xmlstar.sourceforge.net/doc/xmlstarlet.txt](http://xmlstar.sourceforge.net/doc/xmlstarlet.txt)

------
bryanrasmussen
I'm wondering what the difference between this idea and instapaper is? (I
don't use instapaper, but from what I've read about it I thought this is what
it did?)

------
fit2rule
I have a different approach, albeit much simpler: I print stuff to PDF that I
want to read later, and keep a massive, growing PDF archive that I can search
with normal tools, etc. Sure, it doesn't capture all the javascript goodness
.. but for most of the stuff I want to read, having PDF offline is great. I'm
sort of surprised its not a more common practice, to be honest ..

~~~
hollerith
PDF's lack of "reflow" (reformatting of paragraphs whenever the text size or
the window size changes) is why I prefer "HTML" to PDF.

------
tobylane
I have Instapaper email 20 articles to my Kindle when it has enough new ones,
I guess one could make something to download that file, or the export account
file from Instapaper and processes those links, to be read by any ebook
software.

